# urine colour - Russian Tortoise



## LuluandCoco (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have a question about urine colour. Lulu's urine used to be mainly clear with white urates. About a month and 1/2 ago I noticed that it started becoming darker yellow (but still with the white urates). My other tortoise's urine is still a clear colour. I took Lulu to the vet because it was also around a time that she started hiding more and eating less. All tests came back ok including the urine sample. So I am less worried now and she is now eating wonderful again. However I still find this strange. Has anyone else had this issue and do you know if there is a cause?

I do soak both of them 3 or more times per week.

Thanks for your help!
Tracy


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2010)

What they eat effects the color of their urine...dandelion being one thing.


----------



## LuluandCoco (Dec 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> What they eat effects the color of their urine...dandelion being one thing.



Lulu has been getting dandelion leaf but dandelion flowers are out of season here and she has not been eating anything else yellow. Even when she did eat dandelion flowers, I didn't notice this colouring her urine.


Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2010)

Its the plant that makes the urine darker, not necessarily the flower.


----------

